# White text for Black backgrounds please



## llyrwy (Feb 16, 2002)

I am epileptic. I am prone to seizures when exposed to too much white flickering light. So I stick to BLACK BACKGROUNDS AND WHITE TEXT in whatever I do. 

Unlike MsWindows, OS X does not have:

. an option to make text white in the finder. there is no point for me making my background black in the finder windows, when the application or file name is black.

. a global option to set every blackground to black and all text to white. the current structure of programs seems to be that colours settings are pretty much independent between programs. By contrast, for example, in ms windows, if I set backgrounds and text to black and white respectively, this setting would then be reflected in all/most other programs such as word or outlook or explorer.

Please grant this little accessibility request.
thanks!


----------



## googolplex (Feb 20, 2002)

there is a little app that i saw recently on version tracker that inverts your screen's gamma, which causes all the colours to be inverted. This might be helpful for you. It was called DarkLight or BlackLight or DarkMac or something... I forget, you'd have to look for it.


----------



## votshtoyalyoobl (Apr 2, 2009)

2002, didn't see that!


----------



## SGilbert (Apr 2, 2009)

Hold down all three: Control, Option, & Command keys then press 8.   Repeat to resume normal.


----------

